# Playing Songs off SD Card



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Is there a way to play mp3s off the sd card? ive got them on there but i cant get them to play. i tried the stock music app, google music, winamp, and an older android music app. all with no luck. Its not rooted, but if necessary i can. its my wife but im sure she wont mind lol.


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

there is no SD card slot.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

kast said:


> there is no SD card slot.


i realized that the other day. i meant internal storage. been on the dx too long, hadnt got used to no sd lol


----------

